# Active Directory Migration



## pkcricket (Feb 9, 2011)

We want to upgrade from Windows 2003 to Windows 2008. Curretly we have one Domain Controller. Is there a tool available to migrate user accounts and groups from Windows 2003 to Windows 2008 Domain Controller. I tried lidifde command but did not work and seemed overly complicated. Thank You.


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

are you doing an inplace upgrade or adding the 2008 dc to the domain?

IF the latter then just add the 2008 server, promote it into the domain then the accounts are migrated automatically.

here is a step by step guide..

http://www.techieshelp.com/upgrade-2003-domain-to-server-2008/


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

Make sure you transfer the FSMO roles (there's a linked guide on that page as well, but just in case I'll link it anyways).

http://www.techieshelp.com/how-to-transfer-fsmo-roles-graphical-and-command-line/


----------

